# Assurance bris casse



## antoine75015 (20 Juillet 2012)

J'ai le dernier iPad 
Dans mon assurance habitation j'ais une assurance mobilité qui me couvre tous les produits multimédia contre le vol à l'extérieur de chez moi.
Je voyage beaucoup est je voudrais savoir si cela vaut le coup de rajouter l'option bris et casse accidentelle dans mon assurance 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Juillet 2012)

Un iPad n'est pas si fragile... Une bonne housse / smartcover et s'est réglé... Les assurances mobiles ne sont que des arnaques, il n'y a quasiment rien de couvert et ça coûte un bras...

Si ton iPad survit 2 ans, le coût de l'assurance te permet déjà d'en racheter un...


----------

